# Before your period. ?



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiBefore I start my period, a week before, My IBS is worse.Anyone else?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Completely normal and very common.That is why a Hormones and IBS thread is pinned to the top of this forum. Even women without any GI problems often have some mild GI symptoms associated with their period.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

My IBS was awful before and during my period,when i used to have them.Who'd be a woman!!


----------



## Geethika (Nov 13, 2009)

It is quiet well almost all the time but some times I feel worse.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a rather normal thing. I think most women I know have problems either before or during the period. I've been having them all my life....even before I had IBS.


----------



## psychicdolly (Jan 31, 2010)

ive been blaming my monthys for years every 2 weeks before my period the cramping starts really bad constant ache gets me down now i know its my ibs to blame where do i go from here ?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you spoke to your Doctor about it?there might be something they can give you to ease the cramps a bit.


----------

